# Attention - Password and Security Update



## Administrator

Hey all,

Over the next few days we will be implementing some changes to our forum password strength and password expiration policies. To make sure you continue having the best experience possible on the community, we regularly monitor the site and the Internet to keep everyone's account information safe. We've recently become aware of a potential risk to some accounts coming from outside of this community. Just to be safe, we are implementing the following changes to improve security even further:

1) We are asking everyone to change their passwords (and will force a one time reset). Along with every user on the forum, new passwords will need to be more complex, and can't be simple words (sorry, you can't have "fluffy" as your password anymore!). Please use a password unique to this community. Reusing passwords can expose your account indirectly when other websites (Twitter, Linkedin, Badoo, etc) are compromised; and

2) Your passwords will expire on a 365 day basis. When you login on the 366th day, you will have to change it. 

We'll also be sending out an email to users to let them know about the changes, in upcoming weeks. 

Thanks all, 

Helena

Community Management


----------



## Tempid

I have set up a temporary id since I did not receive the email to reset my password and can no longer login to my account (userid abc123wife). I still have the same email I used to set up my account so that is not the issue. I have received notifications of PMs to that same email in the last few weeks. I have tried to use the "forgot password" twice and have not gotten an email that way either. How do I reset my password for my original account?


----------



## farsidejunky

Tempid said:


> I have set up a temporary id since I did not receive the email to reset my password and can no longer login to my account (userid abc123wife). I still have the same email I used to set up my account so that is not the issue. I have received notifications of PMs to that same email in the last few weeks. I have tried to use the "forgot password" twice and have not gotten an email that way either. How do I reset my password for my original account?


I don't know if you use Tapatalk or not, but I reset mine using the app. It surprised me when it worked.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MaritalArts

Same problem here. Tried to request a password reset to my email, and no email came.


----------



## Tempid

farsidejunky said:


> I don't know if you use Tapatalk or not, but I reset mine using the app. It surprised me when it worked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, I do not use Tapatalk. I was always logged in to the site on my ipad. Late yesterday afternoon or early evening it was no longer logged in. I had the userid and password saved on my ipad and when i hit login, it said my password was wrong. Tried manually entering it, still wrong. So at that point, i could not change my password since i was no longer logged in! Waited for the email to arrive and it has not arrived.


----------



## 225985

@farsidejunky where is the password reset option fot TAM in tapatalk? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky

This is on an Android device.

Keep in mind that before I did this, it kept trying to load threads but was not able to, then it kicked me out of TAM and back to the home screen in the app, which has the "following" forums screen, which showed TAM.

I then tapped the "Talk About Marriage" button, and it asked for my login credentials.

When I entered the credentials, it did not allow access, but automatically brought me to a screen with a link that said "reset my password" or something similar. It was late. I was tired...lol

I tapped it, and entered the new password.


----------



## farsidejunky

I wonder how many "new" users will have to be scrubbed after this debacle?


----------



## 225985

Thanks FSJ i will try that

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarhed

I'm in an iPhone and click on TAM and do not get a prompt to change password. I've asked 5 times to reset password on my Mac and only rec'd the link once- and it doesn't work. 

Any ideas? I don't see how to change password on TapaTalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pluto2

Just did it the old email way and it worked just fine.


----------



## samyeagar

Pluto2 said:


> Just did it the old email way and it worked just fine.


It finally worked for me as well. I never received the email indicated in the OP, and I did the whole reset password thing a couple of times last night and again this morning. Never received any response, until I tried it again about half an hour ago...so me thinks something was not responding on the back end, and finally cleared up...


----------



## Anon Pink

The email account I use for Tam is one of 2 junk email accounts. The account for TAM is one I rarely ever check because I rarely ever use it or need it.

But I have another junk email account that I have used for other sites that required an email address and that email is the account that is associated with a user named Firewood. I am not firewood and I do not know who or how my junk email account #2 came to be associated with this Firewood person. I did a search on this Firewood person and it came back as invalid.

Now to further complicate this, that second junk email associated with Firewood sent me a notice stating my account had had an attempted log in from Chechnya which Google blocked. So I had to change the password for that email account.

So WTF?


----------



## Mr. Nail

Well due to my anti sarcasm vow I can't say what I want to say. I had to wait over 12 hours and apply for a rest at least twice. My guess is that the system was overwhelmed. I wondered what I had posted that I was permabanned without warning or explanation. But it doesn't beat Anon Pink's Story.


----------



## Anon Pink

And now I can't remember my new password for TAM or for the junk email account that I had to reset because some dude in Chechnya tried to break in.... FVCK! I hate dealing with password resets!

So I'm afraid to log out of TAM because who the hell knows what will happen next!


----------



## CharlieParker

Didn't work for me earlier this morning. When I got to the office no problem.

PSA: If you're not using http://1password.com/ (or similar) you should be.


----------



## larry.gray

No email
email account recently received PM notices
Password reset didn't work last night
no response on the contact page
Reset worked today
I keep getting logged out


----------



## rockon

Pluto2 said:


> Just did it the old email way and it worked just fine.


Same, worked just fine for me.


----------



## GusPolinski

Well that sucked. But hey... at least I didn't have to register a new account (I was going to go w/ "Grumpalufagus".  )

Thanks @farsidejunky for the Android Tapatalk client tip. Never received the initial email or any of the numerous "reset password" emails that I'd requested via browser (tried mobile and desktop Safari, Chrome, and Firefox) or the iOS Tapatalk client. Installed the Android client onto my Moto G3 a few minutes ago, went through the process, received the email immediately.

Backend integration is a bit lacking, IMO. That or a daemon isn't running or is acting wonky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Well... that was annoying... at first I thought someone hacked into my account since my password no longer worked... then I found this thread, didnt recieve email, then tried again later and yay... though heck its been frustrating
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Abc123wife

I was finally able to reset my password using the "forgot password" method that had previously failed all morning. But between my attempts, I also added the tapatalk app to my iPad (but didn't use it yet) and updated to IOS 9.3.2 (from 7.something?). So with all that, I don't know why it suddenly worked, but it did!

So now, how do I delete my tempid account?


----------



## Anon Pink

CharlieParker said:


> Didn't work for me earlier this morning. When I got to the office no problem.
> 
> PSA: If you're not using http://1password.com/ (or similar) you should be.


Is this safe? I can't imagine storing all my passwords, ssnumber, credit card info....all on an app that could be at some point vulnerable to being hacked????


----------



## farsidejunky

Abc123wife said:


> I was finally able to reset my password using the "forgot password" method that had previously failed all morning. But between my attempts, I also added the tapatalk app to my iPad (but didn't use it yet) and updated to IOS 9.3.2 (from 7.something?). So with all that, I don't know why it suddenly worked, but it did!
> 
> So now, how do I delete my tempid account?


I would PM a moderator.
@EleGirl @Deejo @MEM11363 @Amplexor @FrenchFry

Elegirl seems to be on the most over the last 24 hours.


----------



## 225985

I did the forgot password thing. Got a new password. Use it. It worked. I am in. :smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## Abc123wife

Can I ask an off-topic question concerning Tapatalk? I just opened it. Looks great, but is there any way to increase the font size? I have some vision issues and need a bit larger print. Thanks and sorry for posting here but not sure where else to ask this.


----------



## GusPolinski

Anon Pink said:


> Is this safe? I can't imagine storing all my passwords, ssnumber, credit card info....all on an app that could be at some point vulnerable to being hacked????


Seems to be. I use it as well. I use iOS devices, so the data is stored -- and encrypted using a separate password -- within my iCloud repository. As long as I have a sufficiently complex password (or "passphrase", really) associated w/ both, I'm good.


----------



## 225985

Abc123wife said:


> Can I ask an off-topic question concerning Tapatalk? I just opened it. Looks great, but is there any way to increase the font size? I have some vision issues and need a bit larger print. Thanks and sorry for posting here but not sure where else to ask this.


Yes, click on "Me" at the bottom right, then settings, then Font size. You get choice of small,normal and large. Normal is default. Change to large.


----------



## CharlieParker

Anon Pink said:


> Is this safe? I can't imagine storing all my passwords, ssnumber, credit card info....all on an app that could be at some point vulnerable to being hacked????


It is far safer than using the same password, or similar permutations, at every website you go to. What if xyz website gets hacked and you use that password, or similar, for your bank. 

I don't know any of my passwords, they all look something like this [email protected]+F2t or ZnorRXcid>eAh6P>TUsX4oJt

If you can keep unique strong passwords straight, and change them often, without an app kudos.


----------



## soccermom2three

Yay! I'm in!


----------



## Síocháin

I reset & got on! Thought my husband had found my account.

Please disregard password reset sent through the "contact us" option.


----------



## Openminded

Finally!

It would have been helpful to have had better updates (especially today). I only found this thread last night when I tried to log in after being off for a few hours (my iPad won't let me stay logged in most of the time). I had no idea passwords were being reset. I emailed last night and didn't get a response. Then I read this morning about resetting my password -- which never occurred to me -- and life is back to normal.


----------



## Anon Pink

GusPolinski said:


> Seems to be. I use it as well. I use iOS devices, so the data is stored -- and encrypted using a separate password -- within my iCloud repository. As long as I have a sufficiently complex password (or "passphrase", really) associated w/ both, I'm good.


Hmmm have you read The Circle?


https://www.amazon.com/Circle-Dave-Eggers/dp/0345807294


----------



## Pluto2

I never received an email telling me about the password change. I came on this morning to find out that my old password no longer worked and followed the information to obtain a new email. Then I saw this thread.


----------



## Anon Pink

CharlieParker said:


> It is far safer than using the same password, or similar permutations, at every website you go to. What if xyz website gets hacked and you use that password, or similar, for your bank.
> 
> I don't know any of my passwords, they all look something like this [email protected]+F2t or ZnorRXcid>eAh6P>TUsX4oJt
> 
> If you can keep unique strong passwords straight, and change them often, without an app kudos.



https://www.amazon.com/Circle-Dave-Eggers/dp/0345807294

You too Chuck!

ugh, I hate passwords!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

It worked for me just now.. acting like I lost my password.. then I got 2 immediate Emails from TAM to reset.... must have been having a lot of issues over night.. but it seems to be resolving now.


----------



## GusPolinski

Anon Pink said:


> Hmmm have you read The Circle?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Circle-Dave-Eggers/dp/0345807294


Nope.

There are other utilities that will store the data in a less centralized manner, though.


----------



## SunCMars

Yungster said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Over the next few days we will be implementing some changes to our forum password strength and password expiration policies. To make sure you continue having the best experience possible on the community, we regularly monitor the site and the Internet to keep everyone's account information safe. We've recently become aware of a potential risk to some accounts coming from outside of this community. Just to be safe, we are implementing the following changes to improve security even further:
> 
> 1) We are asking everyone to change their passwords (and will force a one time reset). Along with every user on the forum, new passwords will need to be more complex, and can't be simple words (sorry, you can't have "fluffy" as your password anymore!). Please use a password unique to this community. Reusing passwords can expose your account indirectly when other websites (Twitter, Linkedin, Badoo, etc) are compromised; and
> 
> 2) Your passwords will expire on a 365 day basis. When you login on the 366th day, you will have to change it.
> 
> We'll also be sending out an email to users to let them know about the changes, in upcoming weeks.
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> Helena
> 
> Community Management


 @Yungster 

*This is "AT" Oldster replying*.....thanks...I thought I got hacked...maybe by my wife or an Avatar from my home planet, Mars [4th planet from the Sun]. I thought they were on to me. After I outed Valerie Plame, I took a coveted Avatar from my Masters file and claim-jumped it [posting it on TAM].

I could not access my files. Please disregard my query to your Shadow-Refs.

Phewww. I feel better now. Tank Woo. SunCMars


----------



## CharlieParker

GusPolinski said:


> Nope.
> 
> There are other utilities that will store the data in a less centralized manner, though.


IIRC 1password give you the option to store the data only on your devices. It makes syncing manual and therefore the whole thing less convenient but it is an option.


----------



## GusPolinski

CharlieParker said:


> IIRC 1password give you the option to store the data only on your devices. It makes syncing manual and therefore the whole thing less convenient but it is an option.


That may be true. It's been so long since I've configured it that I can't remember.

The downside, of course, is possible/likely data loss when the app is removed (and even if it's immediately reinstalled), and definite data loss if the device is factory reset.

Not sure if the data would be migrated when restoring from iTunes/iCloud-based backup, either.


----------



## richardsharpe_2

Good evening
I'm afraid that the new requirements for a verifiable email account make it impossible or me to use this site in the future and maintain my anonymity. I appreciate all of the interesting discussions and and helpful advice on this forum. 

My need for privacy is of course much less serious that that of the abused women who sometimes post here. I hope the admins find a way to balance the need for security against the need for privacy on a site like this.

Good bye and best wishes to all. 
Richard Sharpe


----------



## Bibi1031

Thank you Blue!

I'm finally in. Requested to change password due to me forgetting...:smile2:

Did the contact us 3 times to no avail. No email sent...


----------



## CharlieParker

Anon Pink said:


> Is this safe? I can't imagine storing all my passwords, ssnumber, credit card info....all on an app that could be at some point vulnerable to being hacked????


Anyone who used the same password for TAM and other sites should probably also change the password on those other sites.

45m passwords stolen from over 1,100 VerticalScope forums


----------



## TBT

I wonder how many TAMers think they've been banned.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

TBT said:


> I wonder how many TAMers think they've been banned.


I only thought this because I upset a poster by using a quote of theirs in a new thread I did just last night.... it was a little controversial.. maybe stirring the hornet's nest a bit on my end.. so I thought I was in the Dog house now --and "Oh dang.. I can't even log in to delete it !" 

Though I didn't see "banned" below my name...but still went to bed thinking I might be ... so kinda a relief it was this going on instead.


----------



## CharlieParker

SimplyAmorous said:


> I only thought this because I upset a poster by using a quote of theirs in a new thread I did just last night.... it was a little controversial.. maybe stirring the hornet's nest a bit on my end.. so I thought I was in the Dog house now --and "Oh dang.. I can't even log in to delete it !"
> 
> Though I didn't see "banned" below my name...but still went to bed thinking I might be ... so kinda a relief it was this going on instead.


Controversial, did you delete it once you got in?


----------



## Openminded

TBT said:


> I wonder how many TAMers think they've been banned.


I did think that. I make an effort to stay away from threads where I might be tempted to be snarky but last night I wondered if maybe I gave in to temptation on some thread after all.


----------



## EleGirl

Abc123wife said:


> I was finally able to reset my password using the "forgot password" method that had previously failed all morning. But between my attempts, I also added the tapatalk app to my iPad (but didn't use it yet) and updated to IOS 9.3.2 (from 7.something?). So with all that, I don't know why it suddenly worked, but it did!
> 
> So now, how do I delete my tempid account?





farsidejunky said:


> I would PM a moderator.
> 
> @EleGirl
> @Deejo
> @MEM11363
> @Amplexor
> @FrenchFry
> 
> Elegirl seems to be on the most over the last 24 hours.


I'll ban the account later this afternoon. Right now have a meeting I need to get to.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

CharlieParker said:


> Controversial, did you delete it once you got in?


Sure did !... Just feeling there isn't much point in opening that up.. It was a Questioning thread.. seeking personal perspectives... thought it might make a good discussion.. but it got off to a bad start.. so off it goes! 

I need a New thread..it's been a long time.. I am due..


----------



## Administrator

If anyone was prompting to change their passwords last night, our emails were throttled by several mail providers. You should receive an email in your inbox by us prompting you to change your email. If you don't see it, try the password recovery again.

Lee


----------



## EleGirl

richardsharpe_2 said:


> Good evening
> I'm afraid that the new requirements for a verifiable email account make it impossible or me to use this site in the future and maintain my anonymity. I appreciate all of the interesting discussions and and helpful advice on this forum.
> 
> My need for privacy is of course much less serious that that of the abused women who sometimes post here. I hope the admins find a way to balance the need for security against the need for privacy on a site like this.
> 
> Good bye and best wishes to all.
> Richard Sharpe



All you need to do is to create an email account on gmail, yahoo, etc.


----------



## samyeagar

Yungster said:


> If anyone was prompting to change their passwords last night, our emails were throttled by several mail providers. You should receive an email in your inbox by us prompting you to change your email. If you don't see it, try the password recovery again.
> 
> Lee


For clarification, if we have successfully changed our password and are able to log in, we can simply ignore any more emails about needing to change, or our password already being changed?


----------



## Anon Pink

CharlieParker said:


> Anyone who used the same password for TAM and other sites should probably also change the password on those other sites.
> 
> 45m passwords stolen from over 1,100 VerticalScope forums


WTF!!!!!



> hacker breached Toronto-based firm VerticalScope’s systems and stole 45 million records from its network of more than 1,100 websites and forums. The attack was reportedly carried out in February.


So this massive data break in took place in *February!!!!!!!*

I feel sorry for anyone foolish enough to be a forum supporter! See how well VerticleScope protects its members. Disgusting!


----------



## MattMatt

I thought I'd been hacked.


----------



## GusPolinski

CharlieParker said:


> Anyone who used the same password for TAM and other sites should probably also change the password on those other sites.
> 
> 45m passwords stolen from over 1,100 VerticalScope forums


Oh wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunCMars

Openminded said:


> I did think that. I make an effort to stay away from threads where I might be tempted to be snarky but last night I wondered if maybe I gave in to temptation on some thread after all.


Huh?

Trigger!

I am Snarky, Inc.

I am still looking for my other shoe....the left one was snatched and dropped. All I heard was a one-sentence whoozy... bye-bye.


----------



## Personal

EleGirl said:


> I'll ban the account later this afternoon. Right now have a meeting I need to get to.


 @EleGirl when you have the time can you also ban the account @Help Personal

I only opened it since I thought access to this account was lost and I was trying to contact admin with it in order to get it fixed.


----------



## jmsclayton

*Re: Attention moderators urgent Password and Security Update question urgent*

questons. 

I have to each time right now today June 16 have to use a temporary password to get in. why is that. 



1) We are asking everyone to change their passwords (and will force a one time reset). Along with every user on the forum, new passwords will need to be more complex, and can't be simple words (sorry, you can't have "fluffy" as your password anymore!). Please use a password unique to this community. Reusing passwords can expose your account indirectly when other websites (Twitter, Linkedin, Badoo, etc) are compromised; and

Js I use ancestor name for my password -is that a problem. Can you give me an example of whatyou mean by what example of "unque to this community?


----------



## EleGirl

Personal said:


> @EleGirl when you have the time can you also ban the account @Help Personal
> 
> I only opened it since I thought access to this account was lost and I was trying to contact admin with it in order to get it fixed.


Done


----------



## CharlieParker

*Re: Attention moderators urgent Password and Security Update question urgent*



jmsclayton said:


> Can you give me an example of whatyou mean by what example of "unque to this community?


Unique to this website. Don't use the same password at different websites. Every password at every website should be unique.


Very bad
TAM - xyz
Amazon - xyz
Bank - xyz
Credit card - xyz

Pretty bad
TAM - xyz1
Amazon - xyz2
Bank - xyz3
Credit card - xyzA

Good
TAM - abc
Amazon - def
Bank - ghi
Credit card - jkl 

Passwords should be 10 characters minimum, mixed case, with numbers and special characters. No words in the dictionary. No names either. Change regularly.


----------



## jmsclayton

Attn moderator or anyone-Elegirl

When will the password issue be resolved. When will we get our email. I never did. that i can see. 

And the password is about teh subject of TAM? like for example lovemarriage? as a password is that what you mean?


----------



## MattMatt

Got thrown off again, wouldn't accept the password it generated itself, so got a new password. Again.


----------



## jmsclayton

that is what it keeps me doing is get one each time after it approves it.


----------



## *Deidre*

YAY, I got my password reset. 

It wasn't working at first, took a while to get the message to my email.


----------



## 2putt

I can understand the difficulties when some wholesale changes for the greater good are in order. What I can't understand is that when these changes are needed that there isn't an 'all hands on deck' mentality with tech support when it comes to resolving the glitches that are certain to happen. The replies from the Yungster clan are very few and far between. Not good business. Not at all.

Piss poor planning, execution and administration.


----------



## jmsclayton

Question 
Any moderator looking please respond too 

In the edit page it says it wants your current password 1. i have it already in there according to TAM

then ask you to change it by putting it in the first line the new one

in the second one it ask you to confirm it

I did that about four or five times. On the last one I put TAM and then words according to TAM not like i did the previous times. IT says six letters -lower case included. 

I dont know what i am doing wrong and if it is because i havent received the email yet about the new password. 

I cant remember my password that the TAM site is listing. 

The thing is it keeps asking for a password each time I want to login and i have to get a temporary one each time in order to get in. 

what am i doing wrong. 

I do TAM ,then a word, then the number then symbol

Is not how i do taht? 

Can someone give me step by step in instructions on how to do it without even use a real one? 

Judith


----------



## Pam

If you are seeing dots that look like TAM is storing a password, delete those dots and then enter the temporary password you got in the email. That should take you to a screen where you can make up your own password.


----------



## TBT

jmsclayton said:


> Question
> Any moderator looking please respond too
> 
> In the edit page it says it wants your current password 1. i have it already in there according to TAM
> 
> then ask you to change it by putting it in the first line the new one
> 
> in the second one it ask you to confirm it
> 
> I did that about four or five times. On the last one I put TAM and then words according to TAM not like i did the previous times. IT says six letters -lower case included.
> 
> I dont know what i am doing wrong and if it is because i havent received the email yet about the new password.
> 
> I cant remember my password that the TAM site is listing.
> 
> The thing is it keeps asking for a password each time I want to login and i have to get a temporary one each time in order to get in.
> 
> what am i doing wrong.
> 
> I do TAM ,then a word, then the number then symbol
> 
> Is not how i do taht?
> 
> Can someone give me step by step in instructions on how to do it without even use a real one?
> 
> Judith


Hi Judith,

This is the method if you are using the Classic skin or old format.

Get temporary password and go to >>> settings & options >>> edit email & password >>> in the top box enter your just issued temporary password >>> in the next box down enter the new password that you want to use(it's your choice what you want to enter as your new password,but make it hard enough) >>> in the next box down confirm your new password by entering it again >>> then scroll down and click on 'save'. You can log out from the temp and back in with new. That should do it.

If you are using the new full or alternate skin,then things are a little different. Enter your temporary password in the top box. The new password must be at least 10 characters that include symbols,numbers,lower-case letters and upper-case letters. Here's an example 27Gm&N4#pk When you make a password like this all the red X's should turn to green check marks. Then enter it again in the confirmation box. Go to bottom and save changes.

Your profile says you sometimes have difficulty being understood,but I hope this is what you're looking for and helps. If not,we can figure it out.


----------



## EleGirl

*Re: Attention moderators urgent Password and Security Update question urgent*



jmsclayton said:


> questons.
> 
> I have to each time right now today June 16 have to use a temporary password to get in. why is that.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) We are asking everyone to change their passwords (and will force a one time reset). Along with every user on the forum, new passwords will need to be more complex, and can't be simple words (sorry, you can't have "fluffy" as your password anymore!). Please use a password unique to this community. Reusing passwords can expose your account indirectly when other websites (Twitter, Linkedin, Badoo, etc) are compromised; and
> 
> Js I use ancestor name for my password -is that a problem. Can you give me an example of whatyou mean by what example of "unque to this community?


By "unique to this community" he means that you only use that password here on TAM. Why? Because if you use the same password for all of your online accounts, then it is much easier for a hacker to get into all of your online accounts and steal your identity.

So use a unique password for TAM and for every other account you have anywhere on the web that needs a password.


----------



## EleGirl

*Re: Attention moderators urgent Password and Security Update question urgent*



jmsclayton said:


> questons.
> 
> I have to each time right now today June 16 have to use a temporary password to get in. why is that.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) We are asking everyone to change their passwords (and will force a one time reset). Along with every user on the forum, new passwords will need to be more complex, and can't be simple words (sorry, you can't have "fluffy" as your password anymore!). Please use a password unique to this community. Reusing passwords can expose your account indirectly when other websites (Twitter, Linkedin, Badoo, etc) are compromised; and
> 
> Js I use ancestor name for my password -is that a problem. Can you give me an example of whatyou mean by what example of "unque to this community?


You cannot just use an ancestor name.... Here are the rules for a new password.


Must be at least 10 characters
Must contain lower-case characters
Must contain upper-case characters
Must contain numbers
Must contain symbols


----------



## TBT

*Re: Attention moderators urgent Password and Security Update question urgent*



EleGirl said:


> You cannot just use an ancestor name.... Here are the rules for a new password.
> 
> 
> * Must be at least 10 characters*
> Must contain lower-case characters
> Must contain upper-case characters
> Must contain numbers
> * Must contain symbols*



@EleGirl Are these two definite requirements? My previous was only 6 characters. My new one is only 8 and the temporary one was only 8 as well. No symbols in any of them.


----------



## EleGirl

*Re: Attention moderators urgent Password and Security Update question urgent*



TBT said:


> [/B][/B]
> 
> @EleGirl Are these two definite requirements? My previous was only 6 characters. My new one is only 8 and the temporary one was only 8 as well. No symbols in any of them.


My understanding is that there are now new rules for passwords to make them more complex and hence harder to crack.

The temp password I got was 12 characters long and fit the rules I posted above.

When I created my new password, the password function complained when I did not do all the things stated above. So when I created my new password, yes they were definite requirements.

I took that list off of the password change page that I see when I go into the control panel.

I wonder if the reason that people keep having passwords not become permenet is that they are not following the above rules when they create the passwords.. but there is a glitch in the password page they are using that allows passwords that do not follow the rules. But later the password validation when they try to re-sign-in balks at a non-compliant password... or some variant of this.

I don't know the above for sure as I do not have access to the forum software... but with years/decades of software testing under my belt, I'm getting the impression that this might be the problem from the complaints I'm reading here on TAM and elsewhere.


----------



## TBT

Thanks @EleGirl. You're probably right about them having some type of problem. When I entered my new password early yesterday,there was no notification that I wasn't following those parameters and I've logged back in 3 or 4 times since. Well,I guess we'll just have to wait and see what the next couple of days might bring. Thanks again.


----------



## Openminded

When I created my 10 character password, each of the red boxes requiring upper case and lower case and numbers and symbols became a green check as I went along. My temporary password wasn't 10 characters and didn't have all the requirements but it was temporary. 

From my experience his morning, a 10 character password with all of the above requirements is necessary for a permanent password.


----------



## TBT

Openminded said:


> *When I created my 10 character password, each of the red boxes requiring upper case and lower case and numbers and symbols became a green check as I went along.* My temporary password wasn't 10 characters and didn't have all the requirements but it was temporary.
> 
> From my experience his morning, a 10 character password with all of the above requirements is necessary for a permanent password.


I didn't see red boxes and green checks when I changed my password through the User CP!? What the heck am I doing wrong,lol?


----------



## EleGirl

TBT said:


> I didn't see red boxes and green checks when I changed my password through the User CP!? What the heck am I doing wrong,lol?


It sounds like there are different password screens depending on where they are accessed. If this is he case, then it's bad programming. There should be one password screen with supporting software that is used anytime a password is changed.

Here is the screen that I used to change my password.


----------



## TBT

EleGirl said:


> It sounds like there are different password screens depending on where they are accessed. If this is he case, then it's bad programming. There should be one password screen with supporting software that is used anytime a password is changed.
> 
> Here is the screen that I used to change my password.


That cleared it all up for me EleGirl. I kept the Classic skin when things changed over and 'edit emails & password' are in the old format. Change over to Classic for a minute and see for yourself. I have no idea where this will lead me going forward.


----------



## Trojan John

I appreciate the need for change, but this has been the most complicated and unnecessarily painful password change that I've ever experienced.


----------



## MattMatt

jmsclayton said:


> that is what it keeps me doing is get one each time after it approves it.


Did it again last night.

Though this morning it allowed me on to the site without any problem.

Totally mucked up my mobile access, though.

Ha! And now I have logged in with my -hopefully- super secure password on mobile, the one the site refused to acknowledge last night?

Just tried the same password now and TAM says: "Hello, Matt! Good to see you again?! Where where you last night?" 

:rofl:

I am just thankful I do not work for a high tech company where I'll have to learn lots of high tech stuff...

Oh, s**t! I just remembered, I have recently changed jobs to one where I *will *have to learn lots of high tech stuff!


----------



## Lila

I was able to get my password reset but now I can't change the default email. It won't save.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ILoveSparkles

Thank goodness! I thought I got banned or something!! Glad to be back!


----------



## 2putt

16 hours later and still waiting for a reset password.

Pitiful.


----------



## ILoveSparkles

2putt said:


> 16 hours later and still waiting for a reset password.
> 
> Pitiful.


Try now. I didn't receive anything yesterday. But just a few minutes ago, I tried again and everything was fine.


----------



## 2putt

Yes said:


> Try now. I didn't receive anything yesterday. But just a few minutes ago, I tried again and everything was fine.


Try with what? I don't have the temp password to reset with. Can't do anything without that.


----------



## Openminded

EleGirl said:


> It sounds like there are different password screens depending on where they are accessed. If this is he case, then it's bad programming. There should be one password screen with supporting software that is used anytime a password is changed.
> 
> Here is the screen that I used to change my password.


That's the screen that I used too.


----------



## ILoveSparkles

2putt said:


> Try with what? I don't have the temp password to reset with. Can't do anything without that.


Go to "login" and you'll see a link to resend your password under where you would normally log in to your email. Check your email and there will be a temporary password for you to use so you can log in and change it to what you want.


----------



## Openminded

2putt said:


> Try with what? I don't have the temp password to reset with. Can't do anything without that.


You've requested a temp password and haven't received it? And your email address is the one that's on file? Some posters yesterday said they had to send multiple requests before they got theirs. I didn't have any luck using "Contact Us" but I did get my temp password when I went through the "request" process from the "failed log-in" screen. I never received the email that was supposed to have just shown up a couple of days ago (and it didn't go into my junk mail folder). This was obviously very poorly handled.


----------



## 2putt

Openminded said:


> You've requested a temp password and haven't received it? And your email address is the one that's on file? Some posters yesterday said they had to send multiple requests before they got theirs. I didn't have any luck using "Contact Us" but I did get my temp password when I went through the "request" process from the "failed log-in" screen. I never received the email that was supposed to have just shown up a couple of days ago (and it didn't go into my junk mail folder). This was obviously very poorly handled.


I've requested the password a few times and haven't received it, and my email is the same as when I joined. I checked beforehand to be certain. I guess I'll just have to send repeated requests until it goes though.

And, yes, very poorly handled.


----------



## *Deidre*

2putt said:


> I've requested the password a few times and haven't received it, and my email is the same as when I joined. I checked beforehand to be certain. I guess I'll just have to send repeated requests until it goes though.
> 
> And, yes, very poorly handled.


Just curious, how are you able to log in now? I wasn't able to log in and had to wait for the email with the new reset PW.


----------



## 2putt

*Deidre* said:


> Just curious, how are you able to log in now? I wasn't able to log in and had to wait for the email with the new reset PW.


2putt instead of 3putt.


----------



## *Deidre*

2putt said:


> 2putt instead of 3putt.


LMAO!! ah ha!


----------



## 3putt

Finally! Only had to request it 20 times or so for it to actually email me.

Sheez


----------



## CharlieParker

3putt said:


> Finally! Only had to request it 20 times or so for it to actually email me.
> 
> Sheez


But you dropped a stroke in the process :wink2:


----------



## 3putt

CharlieParker said:


> But you dropped a stroke in the process :wink2:


Ha!


----------



## imtamnew

The email address I had used for my old account (im_tam) is long forgotten.

So had to go ahead and create this new id.


----------



## jmsclayton

thank you all of you i needed all of you for some unknown reason to help me with this. 

THe problem i have is i am not totally computer literate-my knowledge is 1980s computer knowledge. When they make changes on the internet and dont give you a book to use to understand that is when i have a problem. 

Judith


----------



## Luvher4life

I just want to say, THANKS to whoever it was that helped me log on! I could read, but couldn't sign on. I was about to go nuts........... I know that isn't a far trip, but, nonetheless....:grin2:


----------



## Affaircare

Well I am beside myself upset. I've been a contributing member of TAM here for something like seven years, and suddenly one day, due to nothing I've done, I can't log on. I asked for help five times, and not ONE PEEP from anyone. 

I did not receive any email notification about this whole "we're changing your password" debacle EVER. I tried the "forgot my password" routed and I used the email that is the email on my actual Affaircare account, and it tells me "We don't recognize that email address--talk to the administrators" I wrote to admins five times, and five times I got IGNORED. 

Every time I wrote to the admins, I included other emails so someone could reach out to me (in case maybe Gmail was the culprit), and nope. NADA. 

Seven years not worth an email. WOW. I can not IMAGINE treating people like this who are the life blood of your community. Hey, if you lose everyone because they can't log in, you lose all your advertising revenue! Guess that doesn't matter. 

Anyway, after waiting for 48 hours for even the common courtesy of a "We're working on it" and receiving nothing despite asking over and over and over and over and over...that there are still members who are NOT taken care of, that giving no information and refusing to be transparent DOES NOT just make it all go away, and that by not taking an "all hands on deck" emergency approach, it is going to be COSTLY. 

Oh well. Seven years of my life and friendships established down the drain due to EXTREMELY POOR customer service.


----------



## EleGirl

imtamnew said:


> The email address I had used for my old account (im_tam) is long forgotten.
> 
> So had to go ahead and create this new id.



You need to write to the TAM administrators about your issue and ask them to reset your account with your new email address. Here is the link...

Talk About Marriage - Contact Us


----------



## EleGirl

Affair_Care said:


> Well I am beside myself upset. I've been a contributing member of TAM here for something like seven years, and suddenly one day, due to nothing I've done, I can't log on. I asked for help five times, and not ONE PEEP from anyone.
> 
> I did not receive any email notification about this whole "we're changing your password" debacle EVER. I tried the "forgot my password" routed and I used the email that is the email on my actual Affaircare account, and it tells me "We don't recognize that email address--talk to the administrators" I wrote to admins five times, and five times I got IGNORED.
> 
> Every time I wrote to the admins, I included other emails so someone could reach out to me (in case maybe Gmail was the culprit), and nope. NADA.
> 
> Seven years not worth an email. WOW. I can not IMAGINE treating people like this who are the life blood of your community. Hey, if you lose everyone because they can't log in, you lose all your advertising revenue! Guess that doesn't matter.
> 
> Anyway, after waiting for 48 hours for even the common courtesy of a "We're working on it" and receiving nothing despite asking over and over and over and over and over...that there are still members who are NOT taken care of, that giving no information and refusing to be transparent DOES NOT just make it all go away, and that by not taking an "all hands on deck" emergency approach, it is going to be COSTLY.
> 
> Oh well. Seven years of my life and friendships established down the drain due to EXTREMELY POOR customer service.


It seems that a lot of people are having similar issues. From what I can tell, the system it simply over loaded with people trying to reset their password. A lot of people have old email accounts associated with their TAM account so it is very likely that the admins are over run with requests.

It took me hours to get in too.


----------



## BradWesley

Affair_Care said:


> Well I am beside myself upset. I've been a contributing member of TAM here for something like seven years, and suddenly one day, due to nothing I've done, I can't log on. I asked for help five times, and not ONE PEEP from anyone.
> 
> I did not receive any email notification about this whole "we're changing your password" debacle EVER. I tried the "forgot my password" routed and I used the email that is the email on my actual Affaircare account, and it tells me "We don't recognize that email address--talk to the administrators" I wrote to admins five times, and five times I got IGNORED.
> 
> Every time I wrote to the admins, I included other emails so someone could reach out to me (in case maybe Gmail was the culprit), and nope. NADA.
> 
> Seven years not worth an email. WOW. I can not IMAGINE treating people like this who are the life blood of your community. Hey, if you lose everyone because they can't log in, you lose all your advertising revenue! Guess that doesn't matter.
> 
> Anyway, after waiting for 48 hours for even the common courtesy of a "We're working on it" and receiving nothing despite asking over and over and over and over and over...that there are still members who are NOT taken care of, that giving no information and refusing to be transparent DOES NOT just make it all go away, and that by not taking an "all hands on deck" emergency approach, it is going to be COSTLY.
> 
> Oh well. Seven years of my life and friendships established down the drain due to EXTREMELY POOR customer service.


My story verbatim. I feel your frustration.

walker3144 aka Brad Wesley


----------



## Blondilocks

Never received an e-mail, either. Was able to 'change password' the old fashioned way. Oh, well, we get to do this every 365 days (or is it 366?) from now on.


----------



## Abc123wife

Is there anyone that got that original email? It seems most did not even if they still have the email they signed up with.


----------



## anchorwatch

I recently got 'change your password' emails from my car and sport fishing forums. Nothing from TAM. 

I guess they're working on it...


----------



## Administrator

IF the email address you have on file is not the one you use it will not work. 

Also we are paying to have these emails sent through amazon, so if they are not going through I will follow up with them. 

Send me a PM if you are on here and ill fix your account from here.

Helena


----------



## imtamnew

EleGirl said:


> You need to write to the TAM administrators about your issue and ask them to reset your account with your new email address. Here is the link...
> 
> Talk About Marriage - Contact Us


Done.

I will monitor my new email for any response from the admins.
Will resist posting from this id till it's sorted out.
Even if it takes like a week or so. Can understand the system is overloaded.


----------



## TeddieG

I found it odd that I always get an email that I have a new private message, but I never got an email about changing my password. I eventually was able to get in using the reset password feature, but even that didn't work for about 24 hours. When I'd put in my email, it would say that it was unrecognized, yet I was still getting emails about PM's. 

It finally worked. At times I was tempted to set up a new account, but decided to wait it out.


----------



## Openminded

Abc123wife said:


> Is there anyone that got that original email? It seems most did not even if they still have the email they signed up with.


I didn't (and I haven't run across anyone who did). My email address is the correct one that's on file and I'm guessing that's the case for most of us that have returned.


----------



## TBT

I see @turnera is posting as @turnera2 at the moment. Really hope they get her account straight. She has over 30,000 posts that have helped a lot of people on here,past and present.


----------



## BD_Temp

Yungster said:


> IF the email address you have on file is not the one you use it will not work.
> 
> Also we are paying to have these emails sent through amazon, so if they are not going through I will follow up with them.
> 
> Send me a PM if you are on here and ill fix your account from here.
> 
> Helena


This is betrayeddad. I also sent multiple messages but no one will respond to me.

I don't know what email I used to set up the account and I can't log in with my old password.

Can someone assist me please?!?


----------



## Administrator

Hey guys,

We have sent out the emails requesting the change of your password, if any member is having issues resetting their password or have not received an email here may be a couple of reasons why.

•	It could be sent to your junk/spam folder
•	Cannot remember the assigned email addresses to the username they signed up 
•	When highlighting the new password, they could be highlighting extra characters (spaces) taken

You can send a PM to the Yungster account or send an email to the contact us and we will try to answer all questions as soon as we can. Please keep in mind in order for us to send you a password reminder you will need to know the email address you had used when registering on the site with or the latest on they changed it to.

Thank you,

Community Support


----------



## Luvher4life

All I was able to do was view when I couldn't log on. I couldn't e-mail anybody from the visitor's screen, which is the only place I could go. I never received said e-mail telling me to change my password, either. There was nobody I could get in touch with...

...that is, until I saw where TAM had a FB page. I private messaged to anybody who would answer on the FB page, and they fixed me up. Needless to say, it was a major inconvenience, and I understand having to change passwords, but to just be completely cut off from any direct communication really sucked.

Even when I went to the change password screen, it thought I was a spy bot, because there was supposed to be a question on the screen to answer but it was not there.

I hope this particular situation is fixed for the next round of password changes.


----------



## jmsclayton

*Re: Attention - admin and moderators. important question*

I got a notice when i signed in that this week they would be changing the passwords this week. 

I already change mine to the rules. 

Is that the same thing as waht the notice that i got when i first sign in today about? 

I ask because i need to know how it works. 

Judith


----------



## Administrator

If you have already received a password reset email then you are set and don't have to worry about resetting your password.

We have worked hard at making sure that is process was as smooth as possible, and I agree there may may have been a couple of glitches, my apologies for the that. 

Thank you so much

~ Glenda


----------



## Coffee4me2

I give up trying to get my old acct back or trying to send or get a response to a help message. I give up. If a mod reads this ban my old coffee4me account . It feels like an old friend being put to rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTdad

Coffee4me2 said:


> I give up trying to get my old acct back or trying to send or get a response to a help message. I give up. If a mod reads this ban my old coffee4me account . It feels like an old friend being put to rest.


I gave up as well. Apparently my email address (which hasn't changed) was not in the system for my "GTdad" account.

And I guess, if it needs to be done, I need a moderator to ban "GTdad", although I too kind of hate to see it happen.


----------



## Administrator

Coffee4me2 said:


> I give up trying to get my old acct back or trying to send or get a response to a help message. I give up. If a mod reads this ban my old coffee4me account . It feels like an old friend being put to rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send us a PM we will merge these 2 accounts and get you set back up. 

Helena


----------



## imtamnew

Hi Yungster,

I just sent you a pm. Please help me recover im_tam.

Thanks


----------



## imtamnew

Thanks a lot.
My ID has been merged with the old one.


----------



## EleGirl

imtamnew said:


> Thanks a lot.
> My ID has been merged with the old one.


Gee, I wonder why they did not merge back to im_tam. That would have made more sense. Oh well.


----------



## imtamnew

EleGirl said:


> Gee, I wonder why they did not merge back to im_tam. That would have made more sense. Oh well.


Was given a choice. I chose this as it did not have a special character.
The _ causes issues when searching.


----------



## Haiku

Kudos to the @Yungster people. I imagine it's been a hellish couple weeks. Thanks for all the behind the scenes meetings, discussions, planning/testing, and execution to get even or ahead of this.


----------



## 225985

Haiku said:


> Kudos to the @Yungster people. I imagine it's been a hellish couple weeks. Thanks for all the behind the scenes meetings, discussions, planning/testing, and execution to get even or ahead of this.


Ok, but what the team does not get kudos for is waiting four months to tell us about the data breach and waiting one and half weeks to tell us they were aware that the stolen data was being made available online. Some TAMers may have used same name and password at several websites (yes, I know that is their fault) but still VS had the moral obligation to inform us. I guess the corporate lawyers but a block on any message until the time most legally protective for VS. 

*"On June 13, 2016, we became aware that February 2016 data stolen from VerticalScope was being made available online." *


----------



## Haiku

blueinbr said:


> Ok, but what the team does not get kudos for is waiting four months to tell us about the data breach and waiting one and half weeks to tell us they were aware that the stolen data was being made available online. Some TAMers may have used same name and password at several websites (yes, I know that is their fault) but still VS had the moral obligation to inform us. I guess the corporate lawyers but a block on any message until the time most legally protective for VS.
> 
> *"On June 13, 2016, we became aware that February 2016 data stolen from VerticalScope was being made available online." *


I may be incorrect, but assume much of what you mentioned are decisions made at an executive level. 

The line staff administration team (Yunster) are tasked with executing, deploying, and implementing solutions in the most expedient manner possible thereafter. I can appreciate the pressure they're working under.


----------



## EleGirl

blueinbr said:


> Ok, but what the team does not get kudos for is waiting four months to tell us about the data breach and waiting one and half weeks to tell us they were aware that the stolen data was being made available online. Some TAMers may have used same name and password at several websites (yes, I know that is their fault) but still VS had the moral obligation to inform us. I guess the corporate lawyers but a block on any message until the time most legally protective for VS.
> 
> *"On June 13, 2016, we became aware that February 2016 data stolen from VerticalScope was being made available online." *


They started the massive password change on June 15. The first post on this thread was made on 6/14.


----------



## Administrator

I thank you all for your support, please if anyone has issue with their account or know of a member, please send me a PM and I will help them out with their account.

Thank you all so much 

~ Glenda


----------



## Chris Taylor

Just a comment...

Requiring special characters such as "[email protected]#$%^&*" is a horrible idea when it comes to phone users. Many phone keyboards have layered keyboards (alpha on one layer, numbers and some characters on the second and other characters on the third) and these don't necessarily line up with a qwerty keyboard.

I understand the need for harder passwords but since there isn't much identifying info (actual names, ssn's, addresses) on TAM a less strong password should be permitted.


----------



## Administrator

Thank you for your feedback, for now that is what is implemented. We can always revisit this option in the future.

Thank you 

~ Glenda


----------



## 225985

Chris Taylor said:


> I understand the need for harder passwords but since there isn't much identifying info (actual names, ssn's, addresses) on TAM a less strong password should be permitted.


I assume the fix was implemented across their entire network, not just TAM.

IDK, your email address and IP address were revealed, along with your TAM ID. So I guess a good hacker could identify you? Maybe I got the details wrong.

BTW, whatever platform you are using on your phone to read TAM can save the password. I use both Tapatalk and Chrome on my iphone and both save the password so I do not have to type it every time. I just protect the phone itself with passcode.


----------



## Administrator

We have taken traditional precautions to protect the site, this is why we ask you all to change your password, I can understand that it may require it to be lengthy, However we can also revisit this change in the future. Please send me a PM if you are having issues with your account.

Thank you.

~ Glenda


----------



## farsidejunky

A prominent poster prior to the password debacle, @marduk, has not been on since the changeover. 

I don't know if you have any means to reach out to him. His join date was way back in 2010, so he may not have the same email address. 

Thanks.


----------



## EllisRedding

farsidejunky said:


> A prominent poster prior to the password debacle, @marduk, has not been on since the changeover.
> 
> I don't know if you have any means to reach out to him. His join date was way back in 2010, so he may not have the same email address.
> 
> Thanks.


IIRC he was undergoing a "transformation", so maybe check the Ladies Lounge :grin2:


----------



## thefam

I would like to get my old username back. I was thefam. I did what was said but it just didn't work. I also created two other usernames that need to be deleted thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator

thefam said:


> I would like to get my old username back. I was thefam. I did what was said but it just didn't work. I also created two other usernames that need to be deleted thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have fixed your account, thank you so much for sending me a PM to make me aware of your issue.

Have a lovely day 

~ Glenda


----------



## Affaircare

I would like to get my old username back. I was Affaircare. I did what was said but it just didn't work. I've PM'ed @Yungster.


----------



## Administrator

Affair_Care said:


> I would like to get my old username back. I was Affaircare. I did what was said but it just didn't work. I've PM'ed @*Yungster*.


I have sent a password reminder to their email address, fingers crossed they got it.



Affair_Care said:


> I would like to get my old username back. I was Affaircare. I did what was said but it just didn't work. I've PM'ed @*Yungster*.


I have replied to your PM, just need some more infomation to update your old account.

Thank you,

~ Glenda


----------



## Affaircare

Replied to your PM, @Yungster


----------



## Almost-Done

No new password sent to me. Had to open up a new account.


----------



## Administrator

Affaircare said:


> Replied to your PM, @*Yungster*


Thank you 



Almost-Done said:


> No new password sent to me. Had to open up a new account.


I have update your old account, you should be able to log in now 

Remember if you need help please send me a PM with your old username and email address and new email address so I can update your account. I am here to help you all out 

~ Glenda


----------

